# breeding output of my pair



## darkv3nom (Sep 16, 2015)

my pair just laid 6 eggs 

male is common white(red eyes)

and female is clear pied (common white with black eyes)

what would be their out put  thanks in advance


----------



## darkv3nom (Sep 16, 2015)

anyone out there


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

What do you mean by common white? Whiteface lutino?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Are the eyes of the clear pied an odd color like Amber, green, blue, or gray? If so, its just a lutino.If both are whiteface lutino all the chicks will be whiteface lutino. If both are lutino, all the chicks will be lutino. If I am wrong and you do have a clear pied, all the boys will be normal gray (possibly pied too) and all the girls will be lutino (possibly pied).


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

All females would be lutino, and the males grays, unless they have splits. If you know the mutation of his parents, it would help to be more accurated. Only if the male is pied or Split to pied you would have pieds, but if he is an albino ( whiteface lutino ) you cant tell if he is pied or even Pearl. If you did not knew the parents you would have to wait until they hatch and they get his pinfeathers.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As stated the male is what is known as a white faced lutino...that will give you all lutino girls. If the male is not split to anything else (which is hard to tell in his mutation) then the males will be grey split to lutino and pied.


----------



## darkv3nom (Sep 16, 2015)

these are the pics of male and female just for reference only 1st one is male and 2nd one is female


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Male is not white faced. Hen looks like a lutino as well, so all your babies would be lutino.


----------



## darkv3nom (Sep 16, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> Male is not white faced. Hen looks like a lutino as well, so all your babies would be lutino.


i have confusion do lutino have black eyes ?? coz my female is black eyes lutino and my male is red eyes lutino plx clear this to me


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lutinos can have an assortment of eye colors, from brown to red. It all depends on what splits they are carrying. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28818 this sticky explains it more in depth.


----------



## darkv3nom (Sep 16, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> Lutinos can have an assortment of eye colors, from brown to red. It all depends on what splits they are carrying. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28818 this sticky explains it more in depth.


thnx dear got 4 babies all are lutino  hats off to you


----------

